# Hail Call to Chris



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey man did you get my PM??

I am headed out as I type... If it works noon at Krolls on main. I appreciate it.

Anyone else that reads this I could use some quiet prayers today. Big day for me. Hope to be able to tell you about it soon.

Tom


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Good luck. I hope it goes well. :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

My prayers are with ya, good luck!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Scouting and more scouting......but yes, I got it and will see you there!

Crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Did everything go alright yesterday??


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

All went well, time will tell......

It is probably a long shot anyway.

Tom


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I was after a big promotion at work, but was not succesful. The guy who got it is eminently qualified and the guy I would have chosen for the job.

Se le vi.

Tom


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

tsodak,

Never give up. Never give up!

Some people never even try, so be proud you did!


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

tsodak said:


> I was after a big promotion at work, but was not succesful. The guy who got it is eminently qualified and the guy I would have chosen for the job.
> 
> Se le vi.
> 
> Tom


Good attitude. You'll do fine.

:beer:


----------

